# Teaching English in Barcelona



## Ulsterman (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi. I'm moving to Barcelona in July and will hopefully get a job teaching English in that city around mid september/october.

I have CELTA and graduated from college three years ago (I'm 24 though will nearly be 25 when I get over there) 

I'm looking for some general advice, insights, and whatever else you think is pertinent. I go in with my eyes open - I've no teaching experience, I'm aware of how dire Spain's economic predicament is. However, people have told me that the market for english language teachers is still quite good, and despite the fact that I have no classroom experience I believe I have the makings of a good teacher.

I do not speak ANY Spanish. This is something I will obviously have to remedy! I'm also travelling alone. I'm hoping that I will make friends among the expat community when I get there. Of course, I'd like to befriend the natives too, but until I learn the language that will be difficult. 

Cheers for your advice and comments.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ulsterman said:


> Hi. I'm moving to Barcelona in July and will hopefully get a job teaching English in that city around mid september/october.
> 
> I have CELTA and graduated from college three years ago (I'm 24 though will nearly be 25 when I get over there)
> 
> ...


My advice would *do NOT burn any UK bridges.* Your first problem will be that to become a resident, you'll need to prove income and healthcare. So you'll need to get a job fairly quickly (within 90 days) to satisfy that requirement, unless you have an independent income???!!! You also need to know that you'll be up against trained teachers who are living in Spain, many schools and academies will require you to have some formal qualifications and of course, the time you're choosing to arrive is when the schools are on holiday, In fact Spain tends to close for the whole of August.

So, yes come over, but dont make any permanent decisions til you have a job and more importantly an employment contract !!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Some past threads to get you started.
Here's a thread about the same
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/23358-teaching-english-barcelona.html

Another, this time about Valencia
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/114882-teaching-english-valencia.html

And this one, which is really too long, but it's bound to have something pertinent to your case
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html


----------



## Ulsterman (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks. I'm actually from Ireland and I will be quitting my job to do this. I've no commitments over here. My job is decent and has prospects to move upwards but I really don't want to get stuck in the rat race. At least not yet! I've no girlfriend, responsibilities or anything else really. I'm debt free and I've a few quid saved up. I'm selling my car. When I finished university I wanted to become a teacher but couldn't afford the course (And besides, Ireland has no public sector jobs anymore!) Unfortunately i don't have teaching experience. I have the CELTA course, which is the best qualification to have. I know there is a lot of competition, but I also understand there is quite a number of jobs there too. For the first month I'm going to basically be on holiday (Moving over in the last week of July) so I'm not worried about getting work straight away.


----------



## Ulsterman (Mar 7, 2013)

jojo said:


> My advice would *do NOT burn any UK bridges.* Your first problem will be that to become a resident, you'll need to prove income and healthcare. So you'll need to get a job fairly quickly (within 90 days) to satisfy that requirement, unless you have an independent income???!!! You also need to know that you'll be up against trained teachers who are living in Spain, many schools and academies will require you to have some formal qualifications and of course, the time you're choosing to arrive is when the schools are on holiday, In fact Spain tends to close for the whole of August.
> 
> So, yes come over, but dont make any permanent decisions til you have a job and more importantly an employment contract !!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I'm a bit curious, what is the big deal with residency? 6k a year minimum isn't much, you'd be making much more than that with a tefl job. Am I missing something or am I wrong to minimise the sense of panic around this?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ulsterman said:


> Thanks. I'm actually from Ireland and I will be quitting my job to do this. I've no commitments over here. My job is decent and has prospects to move upwards but I really don't want to get stuck in the rat race. At least not yet! I've no girlfriend, responsibilities or anything else really. I'm debt free and I've a few quid saved up. I'm selling my car. When I finished university I wanted to become a teacher but couldn't afford the course (And besides, Ireland has no public sector jobs anymore!) Unfortunately i don't have teaching experience. I have the CELTA course, which is the best qualification to have. I know there is a lot of competition, but I also understand there is quite a number of jobs there too. For the first month I'm going to basically be on holiday (Moving over in the last week of July) so I'm not worried about getting work straight away.


As you have the Celta and you're Irish I think you'll probably get something, however I'm not so sure of your plan. The better the school the more organised they are, which means getting staff before they wind down for the summer. There should be quite a few ads starting after Easter. 
Right now they're starting to advertise for summer (July/ August) camps with children.
Many schools close or run at half speed during the summer, as do the cities themselves. If you leave it to the last week of July you'll get there just as everyone's leaving for August and there won't be much interviewing going on.
Everything cranks up again in September, and for however much they organise there are always courses at the last minute and somethings don't start until October, but if you interview before the summer break you're more likely to get a full timetable in one school. Afterwards you may end up getting a few hours here and a few hours there.
Nothing's written in stone, but it's just something to think about.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ulsterman said:


> I'm a bit curious, what is the big deal with residency? 6k a year minimum isn't much, you'd be making much more than that with a tefl job. Am I missing something or am I wrong to minimise the sense of panic around this?


You'll probably take home around between 900 and 1,300 €??


----------



## Ulsterman (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks PW. I've thought and worried about the hiring season as well but there isn't much I can do. As it is I'm coming over very early, I need to work up until then to finance this life change. 1200 euro after tax per month would be a bit of climb down from what I'm currently earning, but would hope to supplement it a bit with private classes? Am I a little deluded? A guy I know who runs a language school over there (In the other part of the country, admittedly) thinks I should be ok and should be able to land a normal job if I start apply late August/early september. 

I keep on hearing conflicting messages!

Thanks again.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Ulsterman said:


> I'm a bit curious, what is the big deal with residency? 6k a year minimum isn't much, you'd be making much more than that with a tefl job. Am I missing something or am I wrong to minimise the sense of panic around this?


It's 6000 in your (Spanish) bank account OR around 500 month regular income (say a pension) OR a contract of employment to get residency. You also need proof of healthcare.

You should follow PW's advice and look for the job before you go. 

You may get something at an academy, but be aware that it's pretty much part time work (therefore you don't really earn very much) and contract will probably only last for 10 mths. Remember, it's not cheap to live in the city. You may, with a bit of time, be able to supplement your income with some private lessons but you need to think hard whether it's worth giving up a decent job at home for. Might be better keeping the job and affording some nice hols in Spain!


----------



## Ulsterman (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope this doesn't sound wacky, but the relative poverty itself appeals to me. At the moment I'm comfortable and immensely bored. I feel like an automaton, working long hours for its own sake, dredging on senselessly into the eternal void that is the modern consumerist society. I want to live, while I'm young enough to still do it! I'd be happy with 1200 a month net, is that too much to hope for or am I deluded? 

I've consulted with loads of people in the business and to be honest this is the first I've heard about looking for jobs in June. From what I've heard, the jobs market erupts in mid to late september and that most employment contracts for the year ahead are wrapped up in those couple of weeks. Going to Spain to look for work prior to July is simply impossible unfortunately.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Ulsterman said:


> ……. Unfortunately i don't have teaching experience. I have the CELTA course, which is the best qualification to have. I know there is a lot of competition, but I also understand there is quite a number of jobs there too. For the first month I'm going to basically be on holiday (Moving over in the last week of July) so I'm not worried about getting work straight away.


Hi and welcome! As a newly qualified CELTA teacher, I once spent a couple of months in BCN, getting acquainted with that amazing city - before deciding to head for a more tranquil location in which to teach..! So, here's what I discovered re. job hunting there..

Yes, there is huge demand for TEFL classes and for qualified teachers, but there are also several English language academies churning out, month by month, large numbers of new CELTA or Trinity College Cert. trained teachers! Many of those will stay on to search for their first paid jobs in BCN.- and they will have the active support of their own course tutors with their up-to-date knowledge of the city's language academies and staffing needs (even in a city of that size, the world of TEFL is quite incestuous!).

The strong advice normally given by teacher trainers to their newly- fledged CELTA student teachers is that valuable and practical 'hands on' experience can be gained within an English Language 'Summer School'. These are to be found, globally, wherever English is taught, with courses and activities for young children and older teenagers - so the need for teachers, activity leaders, counsellors and 'Directors of Studies' is absolutely huge! 

An alternative would be to try to find temporary TEFL within an academy which runs 'intensive' English courses throughout the Summer holiday period, for children and/or adults. Of course, the work would be incredibly demanding, for all of the staff concerned - but their aim would be to finish the Summer with enhanced CVs. reflecting their hard won practical TEFL experience, backed up by good references from the Summer School DOS (Director of Studies)!

BTW, before the end of the forthcoming Summer term, English Language academy bosses will have offered new contracts to those of their former teachers they wish to retain - . they'll also have accumulated large quantities of CV.s from CELTA-qualified applicants and will be inviting candidates for interview any time between June and late September. You'd be well advised to email/ hand deliver a copy of your own CV, as soon as you've secured a Summer TEFL job, to those academies in which you're interested. It's usually a good idea to phone the DOS during the following week - to check it's been received and read..!

Although some academy managers do now use Internet services -SKYPE or similar - to interview prospective teachers, particularly when recruiting from the UK or elsewhere, most BCN academies have more than sufficient applications for entry-level posts from within the city - so that's where you'll need to be, to stand any real chance of success. This is especially true in Sept. when managers return to work and find, suddenly, that they need to recruit new teachers - so begin trawling through their store of filed CVs before hitting the phones..!

As there is always a wealth of suitably qualified applicants for vacant teaching posts in BCN, it's common practice for academy bosses to offer new recruits just a few teaching hours a week, each, usually from mid/late Sept. whilst they wait to discover exactly how many students will have registered, come Oct. and so how many classes will be needed. The DOS (Director of Studies) will then finalise his/her annual full-time contracts with those teachers who have proven to be the most impressive - and flexible! 

So, you could find yourself, initially, working part-time for more than one academy - in which case you'll need to hold your nerve, until you discover which, if any, is willing to provide you with a full-time contract. This process could take several weeks! On the other hand, at your first interview, you could land yourself a great new job, with all the hours you require, working at your 'first choice' academy…! 

Good luck with your BCN job applications!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ulsterman said:


> I hope this doesn't sound wacky, but the relative poverty itself appeals to me. At the moment I'm comfortable and immensely bored. I feel like an automaton, working long hours for its own sake, dredging on senselessly into the eternal void that is the modern consumerist society. I want to live, while I'm young enough to still do it! I'd be happy with 1200 a month net, is that too much to hope for or am I deluded?
> 
> I've consulted with loads of people in the business and to be honest this is the first I've heard about looking for jobs in June. From what I've heard, the jobs market erupts in mid to late september and that most employment contracts for the year ahead are wrapped up in those couple of weeks. Going to Spain to look for work prior to July is simply impossible unfortunately.


Although it's better to be here you don't necessarily need to be in the country. Find out which are the biggest/ best academies and write soonish to them. They may do a skype interview or ask you to go one weekend for an interview. Start looking at tefl.com, or here
Academias de inglés en Barcelona Página 1 | infoidiomas.com
I think you'll probably get smth in Sept but as guapachica has said you run the risk of getting bits and pieces which has its advantages, but plenty of disadvantages as well, especially as a teacher with no experience. 
And you will , most likely take a severe dip in salary. People don't teach if they're money orientated. Some places pay as little as 10E an hour. And others pay around 18€. There's a vast difference from school to school.Be aware of the large number of schools that specialise in sending teachers to people's homes for one 2 one classes (taking away the traditional "private class" aka the money under the table class from English teachers.)They pay very badly. I've seen as little as 9€ the hour and that's in Madrid where the rates are higher than the rest of the country!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Ulsterman said:


> I hope this doesn't sound wacky, but the relative poverty itself appeals to me. At the moment I'm comfortable and immensely bored. I feel like an automaton, working long hours for its own sake, dredging on senselessly into the eternal void that is the modern consumerist society. I want to live, while I'm young enough to still do it! I'd be happy with 1200 a month net, is that too much to hope for or am I deluded?
> 
> I've consulted with loads of people in the business and to be honest this is the first I've heard about looking for jobs in June. From what I've heard, the jobs market erupts in mid to late september and that most employment contracts for the year ahead are wrapped up in those couple of weeks. Going to Spain to look for work prior to July is simply impossible unfortunately.



There have been a couple of posters here who have got contracts in the last year - bcn and clemmie. Both have previous experience, but I'm pretty sure both have said they are earning far less than that.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello! 

My ears are burning 
I am indeed teaching here, but registered autonomo and only teach private students (either in company or at their homes) so can't comment on salaries. However, when I was teaching at a school in London I usually took home £1200-£1500 net a month. It won't make you rich, but I enjoy it!

From other people's experience, I'd agree with the advice about applying earlier, but I'm sure there will still be places looking for teachers later.

If you have any other questions about BCN, feel free to ask and I'll do my best to help


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

goingtobcn said:


> Hello!
> 
> My ears are burning
> I am indeed teaching here, but registered autonomo and only teach private students (either in company or at their homes) so can't comment on salaries. However, when I was teaching at a school in London I usually took home £1200-£1500 net a month. It won't make you rich, but I enjoy it!
> ...


Ah there you are! 

I rememebered you were one of those with a part time contract offering about 700 - 800e. You've done well in the time you've been there.

Anyway, as long as the OP knows 1200 net might not be that easy to achieve and can judge for himself what best to do, before throwing in a good job!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

brocher said:


> Ah there you are!
> 
> I rememebered you were one of those with a part time contract offering about 700 - 800e. You've done well in the time you've been there.
> 
> Anyway, as long as the OP knows 1200 net might not be that easy to achieve and can judge for himself what best to do, before throwing in a good job!


Nope, wasn't me! I worked for a school in London, but have been self-employed since we moved here last Oct.

And yes, agree with the second part!


----------



## philip1davies (May 3, 2013)

*The best academies in Barcelona*

Hi there,

I'm positing on here as it seems to be the most relevant thread to the questions I have. I'm sorry, but I don't know how to start a new one  (just signed up!)

Anyway, I'm CELTA qualified, have 3 years experience and currently live and teach in Seville. I've really enjoyed my time down south, but I really fancy moving somewhere like Barcelona. I've been there and it has a much more cosmopolitan feel than in Seville, but I've heard the idea is much better than the reality?

Is it true that the wages are similar to the south, only the cost of living is much more expensive? My salary in Seville is pretty decent for en EFL teacher but it's obviously not high, as all other teachers know. The thing is that it's pretty cheap in Seville (very cheap compared to Barcelona) so I think living in Barcelona could be tough, what do you think?

My main question is 'which are the best academies (to work for) in Barcelona? I know there are lots of dodgy schools all over Europe and the world, but my current one in Seville is soooo professional and they provide great training and work conditions. Are there any like this in Barcelona? I know there's the British Council but they very seldom have positions...

Any advice would be great


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Rates obviously differ according to area. But if you go to Madrid and offer private and/or business classes, the rate appears to be from 25-35 per hour. As per this site: Profesores - Madrid It's going back a while now, but I was able to charge 25 a hour for a private class, so those rates are attainable.


----------

